# What type of guardian do you use?



## elevan (Oct 6, 2011)

For those that use livestock guardians, please let us know what type of guardian you use.  Leave a comment to let us know why you use that type over the other options.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 6, 2011)

Llama's, German Shepherds and Anatolian Shepherd.


----------



## dianneS (Oct 6, 2011)

Dog.  Karakachan/Great Pyr


----------



## Snowhunter (Oct 6, 2011)

3 Donkeys in with the herd of beef cattle


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 7, 2011)

We've just recently added a donkey to our herd of goats.  Lots of coyotes, and our eastern coyotes are big.  Recent studies done by the NH fish and game show they have wolf DNA....


----------



## peteyfoozer (Dec 16, 2011)

2 Maremmas. We have cougar, bobcat, coyote, small predators and arial predators on 250,000 acres. I need something that will be able to access all my pastures and is interested in 'guarding up' as well, to protect our free range chickens.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 16, 2011)

Right now, the only guardian that we have is me and an assault rifle.  We have 9 dogs but they are stuck in kennels.  So when they start barking I load up the rifle and run out.  I'm getting pretty good at it.  The goats come to the barn and I sit out in the dark.    Haven't lost any animals to coyotes, but we've lost a lot of them to neglect by the landlord.  I'd like to smack him around a bit and shake him up.  Seriously though the real problem here other than the landlord is rounding up goats that have sneaked under the fence and are in the neighbors hunting land.  I spend a lot of time doing that.  I'm starting to feel like an LGD and a herd dog.

I've devised a goat cookie that works pretty well at luring errant goats to the hole under the fence.  The deer are starting to follow me home as well.  (Seriously.)


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 16, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> *                                    Right now, the only guardian that we have is me and an assault rifle.  *  . . .


I love your style!  


We're just getting started with our farm and have two GP's and one Kangal. We are looking for another Kangal or Boz since we prefer the Turkish LGD's.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 17, 2011)

Since we have all manner of predators. Since our 2 large guard dogs were killed by packs of coyotes ( also my nieghbor lost 3 large guard dogs to packs of coyotes), I now use my 12 Ga shot gun, a .22 and a .308  . My neighbor uses a . 227 and a .3030.  So, we too are the guardians with lethal weapons and our small dogs are our eyes and ears.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 17, 2011)

Dogs...because I already had them and they proved their worth, so I didn't need to look further.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 17, 2011)

Guineas, that alert the Jack Russel dogs, who alert me, who alerts the hubby.  Then the hubby, and I both go with whatever loaded gun we grab first.  We have some coyote, coy dogs, raccoon, black bear, bob cat, and the occasional mt. lion sighting has been known to happen.  Our biggest losses have come from the pair of RED TAILED HAWKS that live on the hill behind the house....grrrr    I HATE protected birds of prey sometimes.


----------

